# Tamron to announce two new lenses ahead of CP+ this month



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2019)

> Everyone is announcing their new wares ahead of CP+ this month, the show begins on February 28, 2019. Tamron will be announcing two new lenses for the EF mount (and others) in the next few days.
> *The new Tamron lenses to be announced:*
> 
> Tamron 35-150mm f/2.8-4 VC USD
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 19, 2019)

Tamron 35-150mm f/2.8-4 VC USD:
Maybe THE universal lens for ME because I like the longer focal lengths more but need sometimes more the "overview perspective". Hopefully it is FF so its a great universal zoom and some 55 ... 240 for APS-C.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Feb 19, 2019)

Sideways related to this.. Wondering if Tamron is working on making an RF version of their 28-75mm f/2.8 Di III RXD Lens for sony E mount. What do you guys think. would that be an easy "port" to the RF or is the RF closed


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> Sideways related to this.. Wondering if Tamron is working on making an RF version of their 28-75mm f/2.8 Di III RXD Lens for sony E mount. What do you guys think. would that be an easy "port" to the RF or is the RF closed



Both Sigma and Tamron are actively going over the RF mount I'm told. I wouldn't expect anything for the EOS R from either company in 2019, unless they do some kind of development announcements. I believe the only third party to announce RF lens development is Venus Optics.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 19, 2019)

Tamron please update remaining 2 macro lenses in lineup.



Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Both Sigma and Tamron are actively going over the RF mount I'm told. I wouldn't expect anything for the EOS R from either company in 2019, unless they do some kind of development announcements. I believe the only third party to announce RF lens development is Venus Optics.



All the lenses Venus Optics make are manual so it won't be too difficult to reverse engineer mount dimensions and adopt their current E mount lenses to either RF or Z mounts.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 19, 2019)

35–150mm? I was going to say that that's a really idiosyncratic focal length range, but then I remembered that Tamron just recently launched the compact 17–35mm f/2.8–4 which this lens is basically a perfect companion for. Likely going to be a great travel kit for FF.


----------



## Flamingtree (Feb 19, 2019)

I love the current Tamron 35mm f1.8. I think it’s the most enjoyable lens I have ever used. This new puppy sound nice.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 19, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Both Sigma and Tamron are actively going over the RF mount I'm told. I wouldn't expect anything for the EOS R from either company in 2019, unless they do some kind of development announcements. I believe the only third party to announce RF lens development is Venus Optics.


Looks like Venus is gonna demo R and Z mount lenses at CP+


----------



## maves (Feb 19, 2019)

Another 35 1.4, I guess we'll see how it goes. It baffles me that so many companies are making multiple versions of the same lens when there are holes in lens lineups.

On the other hand, 35-150 2.8-4 sounds great. As someone who carries either a 16-35 or a 24mm ts-e ii at all times for the majority of my shots, a 35-150 would cover the rest of my bases. I have a 24-70 2.8Lii but always felt there was too much crossover with the 16-35, and 70mm is a funny focal length. I'd happily trade it for a 28-85 2.8L ! 

There are SO many 24-70 and 70-200 models about that making an alternative makes sense (To me at least).

No we just need someone to make some affordable compact primes for the RF mount.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 20, 2019)

maves said:


> Another 35 1.4, I guess we'll see how it goes. It baffles me that so many companies are making multiple versions of the same lens when there are holes in lens lineups.
> 
> On the other hand, 35-150 2.8-4 sounds great. As someone who carries either a 16-35 or a 24mm ts-e ii at all times for the majority of my shots, a 35-150 would cover the rest of my bases. I have a 24-70 2.8Lii but always felt there was too much crossover with the 16-35, and 70mm is a funny focal length. I'd happily trade it for a 28-85 2.8L !
> 
> ...



Well...a 35mm f1.4 will not be as compact as Tamron's current 35mm f1.8 which is already a great/fantastic lens - especially at it's price-point. But I bet the 1.4 could be good Astro lens...besides other applications.

But I'm with you - a bevy of f1.8 or 2.0 primes: 24mm, 35mm, 50mm, 85mm (probably not a priority for Canon at the moment because of the great adapter performance - especially with the enhanced version where you basically can add the RF functionality to any existing EF/EF-S lenses...


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 20, 2019)

Tamron has been making some great lenses - they had been making pretty good lenses and then when they did the 'remake'/reinvigorating their lens lineup here they are just really making outstanding lenses now. Coupled with Sigma Art/Sport lenses, a few Venus and Laowa optics and those Irix UWA's we have some seriously good-to-great lens options. Tokina has gotten in here too with some of their new offerings.


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 20, 2019)

Flamingtree said:


> I love the current Tamron 35mm f1.8. I think it’s the most enjoyable lens I have ever used. This new puppy sound nice.


Even goes well on my Fuji. This one will be a fair bit heavier.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 20, 2019)

ugh...the announcement was made already and....it's a development announcement with availability in mid 2019...
am i the only one who hates all these recent development announcements?


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 20, 2019)

A 35-150 & a 24mm TSE are all one needs in a city (well, maybe an additional UW prime).
Never owned a Tamron lens before, but it could (if IQ is great) quickly change! Well done, Tamron!


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 20, 2019)

For some unexplained reason in my physiological make up I find the thought of Tamron prime lenses desirable (I have 45 and 85) but not Tamron zooms.


----------



## Flamingtree (Feb 21, 2019)

dslrdummy said:


> Even goes well on my Fuji. This one will be a fair bit heavier.



I’m sure it does. When I use it, it makes my 5d4 seem “normal” rather than it’s real scale...


----------

